# 0 scale sd70msc cruse control



## laing (May 16, 2015)

Is there an adjustment for the cruse speed on this loco
Laing


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you talking command or conventional operation? What's the exact make and model model?


----------



## laing (May 16, 2015)

*sd70mac*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Are you talking command or conventional operation? What's the exact make and model model?


I have the Alaska conventional thank yoy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was actually looking for the exact make, i.e. Lionel, MTH, Williams, etc. Also, the exact model number. How do you know it's equipped with cruise control?


----------



## laing (May 16, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Are you talking command or conventional operation? What's the exact make and model model?


I have the K-LINE sd70mac no command control, the Loco has sounds and cruse control, but it runs too slow can it be adjusted tnx Laing


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've heard about the conventional cruise models, but I've never had one in captivity. From my looking around on the web, they could be problematic, and they're now orphans. Since K-Line is no more, I don't know where you'd find any info on that cruise operation.


----------



## laing (May 16, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've heard about the conventional cruise models, but I've never had one in captivity. From my looking around on the web, they could be problematic, and they're now orphans. Since K-Line is no more, I don't know where you'd find any info on that cruise operation.


tnx Ill keep digging
Lain


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good luck. 

I have several of the TMCC models with the K-Line Cruise, but I'm not sure how different the conventional model is. I know that for conventional running, the K-Line Cruise isn't all that great with the TMCC versions.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I just saw this and wondered how an electric O scale model had cruise control. Don't you just leave the control button/ slider in the same position.
Confused!


----------



## laing (May 16, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> I just saw this and wondered how an electric O scale model had cruise control. Don't you just leave the control button/ slider in the same position.
> Confused!


there is a slid switch for cruise on/off when I put it in on the loco goes slow with full power from the tramsformer. I would like to make thr loco go a little faster
tnx Laing


----------



## laing (May 16, 2015)

laing said:


> there is a slid switch for cruise on/off when I put it in on the loco goes slow with full power from the tramsformer. I would like to make thr loco go a little faster
> tnx Laing


Oh this is a three rail AC unit


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cycleops said:


> I just saw this and wondered how an electric O scale model had cruise control. Don't you just leave the control button/ slider in the same position.
> Confused!


Welcome to the wonderful world of electronics and model trains.  Most of my stuff has cruise control. All of the Legacy stuff as well as PS/2 or PS/3 stuff has cruise control as part of the basic package. The Electric RailRoad (ERR) sells TMCC upgrade packages for cruise control for older TMCC locomotives or upgrading conventional locomotives to command control.

When you enter a curve or a grade, you'll find out pretty quickly that leaving the transformer in the same position doesn't get the job done.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

For the education and edification of us lowly HO folks...

What is Cruise Control? Whut do it do? Does it maintain
speed on hill climbs as does our vehicle Cruise?

Don


----------



## laing (May 16, 2015)

DonR said:


> For the education and edification of us lowly HO folks...
> 
> What is Cruise Control? Whut do it do? Does it maintain
> speed on hill climbs as does our vehicle Cruise?
> ...


Hi Don don't know about grades I have none, but yes it does maintain speed, also I don't know about HO cul Laing


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don, that's exactly what it does. It maintains locomotive speed regardless of load, curves, grades, etc. That's the whole point. 

When we run our modular layout, we sometimes have three trains on each track, that would be impossible without cruise control to allow one person to keep all the balls in the air. People that come to see the trains love to see LOTS of trains running.


----------

